# Welcome to the Beginners Lounge!



## Joe Blow (9 November 2004)

If you are new to the stockmarket, feel free to ask any questions here!

:newbie:


----------



## Joe Blow (9 November 2004)

You'll find Aussie Stock Forums members are always keen to help out if they can!


----------



## kifoghorn (9 November 2004)

Cool great idea for a new channel.  :1zhelp: 



But sorry, I have no questions at this time


----------



## RichKid (9 November 2004)

Joe,
Would it be possible to move some of the obvious 'beginner' threads to this forum from the other threads? Some of the ones that come to mind are along the lines of - where do I invest $500 (titled '$500'), another just had 'books' in it, you know what I mean. Just a suggestion since most of the old stuff is bound to get repeated. Newbies will find this forum more useful if they see their typical questions already answered in the forum- it'll keep em coming back to these forums and may even help continue those old threads.

If it's too time consuming to do it, I understand.


----------



## Joe Blow (9 November 2004)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Joe,
> Would it be possible to move some of the obvious 'beginner' threads to this forum from the other threads? Some of the ones that come to mind are along the lines of - where do I invest $500 (titled '$500'), another just had 'books' in it, you know what I mean. Just a suggestion since most of the old stuff is bound to get repeated. Newbies will find this forum more useful if they see their typical questions already answered in the forum- it'll keep em coming back to these forums and may even help continue those old threads.
> 
> If it's too time consuming to do it, I understand.



I agree RK, and have moved some of those threads over here!


----------



## tmallie (10 November 2004)

First of all I would like to thank all the members for suggesting this thread.  

I will be parking my self in this lounge for a while hoping to learn a lot more about the market and other things.  

Thanks again

TM

:newbie:


----------



## Stabilo (21 June 2010)

*What is the 'XT' condition?*

I was just looking through the course of sales of TLS on Commsec and noticed some trades have the condition of 'XT' beside them.
I have searched for a glossary but could not find one. On the stock chat, someone gave me a link to some: h ttp : // prices. comsec. com. au/ ClientAccess/ InstrumentSearch/ Help/ MarketPricesHelp . aspx  (Apologies for the disjointed link, i am not allowed to post one as my post count is too low.)
But it doesn't list the 'XT' condition.
I have attached a screenshot of part of the page.

If anyone can help, i'd be most appreciatinve.
Thanks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 June 2010)

Stabilo said:


> I was just looking through the course of sales of TLS on Commsec and noticed some trades have the condition of 'XT' beside them.
> I have searched for a glossary but could not find one.
> But it doesn't list the 'XT' condition.
> I have attached a screenshot of part of the page.
> ...



 Crossed trade.   This page has the Comsec codes. 
http://www.comsec.com.au/Private/CourseofSale/CourseofSaleHelp.aspx



> (Apologies for the disjointed link, i am not allowed to post one as my post count is too low.)



This is to discourage spammers from signing up and bombing the forum with their product/service links.


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2010)

tmallie said:


> First of all I would like to thank all the members for suggesting this thread.
> 
> I will be parking my self in this lounge for a while hoping to learn a lot more about the market and other things.
> 
> ...




Still parked here tmallie? Learn anything?  6 years is a long time.


----------



## homeloans (19 July 2010)

I don't have any question at this time but i must want to say that its really been a very important thread for new comers who want to ask some questions.


----------

